
Pattern Matching in Java - Brian Goetz - Randgalt
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n3_8YcYKScw&index=1&list=PLX8CzqL3ArzXJ2EGftrmz4SzS6NRr6p2n
======
sixbrx
Nuts this hasn't gotten more attention here. Looks like a big step forward for
the language.

